# Trim Fading



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else has had this problem or not, but my rubber trim lining the windows and such is starting to fade really bad.

I can start to see white at the bottom of the trim. Any suggestions as to how to correct this? Is there some kind of polish that will help? I really don't want to have to replace the trim. I'm guessing that might be a little expensive.

Any thoughts?:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain it isn't wax residue building up? I believe the trim around the windows is black rubber? To remove wax residue that turns white, try mixing some mineral spirits with Arm and Hammer. Spread it on let it sit a little then wipe. Or try WD-40 let the WD-40 sit on the rubber for a bit to break up the wax. If the problem is wax. I don't think the black rubber will turn white.

To restore the black shine try using Trim shine products. I use Stoner Trim Shine. Products for applying to trim should shine it back up. Reapply as needed.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Are you certain it isn't wax residue building up? I believe the trim around the windows is black rubber? To remove wax residue that turns white, try mixing some mineral spirits with Arm and Hammer. Spread it on let it sit a little then wipe. Or try WD-40 let the WD-40 sit on the rubber for a bit to break up the wax. If the problem is wax. I don't think the black rubber will turn white.
> 
> To restore the black shine try using Trim shine products. I use Stoner Trim Shine. Products for applying to trim should shine it back up. Reapply as needed.


It could very well be Wax build up. I'll look at it closer and also try the Arm and Hammer mix, I think the WD-40 might be a little too harsh. If that doesn't work I'll try Stoner Trim shine. Is it available at your local auto parts store?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> It could very well be Wax build up. I'll look at it closer and also try the Arm and Hammer mix, I think the WD-40 might be a little too harsh. If that doesn't work I'll try Stoner Trim shine. Is it available at your local auto parts store?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


WD 40 is not too harsh. It's gold in a can actually. From removing bug guts to road tar it works as well as any product out there and it's cheaper. I've been using it over 30 years. Try using either that or the mixture, let it sit then scrub with a toothbrush. Maybe even try some arm and hammer with vinegar to loosen the wax. 

Stoner may be available in your area you'll have to look. Stoner's product is in a spray can, you'd have to spray on a cloth or sponge to apply to the window molding. Any trim care product should work. You can try silicone too like Maguires tire shine in the silicone form not spray.

You'll want to try and remove the residue before applying a trim shine, going over top of it will mask it but in time as it wears off the whitish color will return.


----------

